# New diswasher leaking..picture



## markley (Aug 4, 2009)

So I got a "great" deal on a new Whirlpool dishwasher, which was on clearance at Lowes. It had a repair number on it and when asked the fellow in appliances about it, he told me the guy that purchased it said it leaked. He said it got sent back, tested for 2 months, and no leak was detected. Well after one cycle of running it I found the leak. See attached pics..THe leak appears to be a gasket? Any thoughts/suggestions?

You can see the water droplet coming out between the thin "white" plasting piece and the grey plastic.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

first off the Lowes guy lied to you. It got sent back to where. the back of the warehouse? Tested for 2 months? It was installed and sent back for an obvious problem. Lowes is trying to pawn it off on the next person that will buy that story. You. Do yourself a favor and return it and buy a new unit in the box.


----------



## markley (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah..my first thought is to return and get my money back. Although i only paid a third of the price (and everything else works fine). If it is an easy fix (at least i can see where the leak is) it may be worth it.

Does anyone know the part that is leaking? or what it will take to fix?
Thanks


----------



## markley (Aug 4, 2009)

After doing a little search, it appears to me that it may be a $3 part; grommet (#13 in diagram) in the pump assembly.

Is it difficult to remove the pump assembly to get to this part?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

don't know why that seal would be leaking but if you really want to take it apart it is not that difficult. You will barely have enough room under neath to take it apart but it can be done, otherwise pull the dishwasher. If I remember correctly there will be a tab that you have to pry up on and then twist the pump to remove it.


----------



## markley (Aug 4, 2009)

The dishwasher is already pulled out. So why do you not think that seal would leak?


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

The seal leaks for a great many reasons. I understand your question, the seal leaks because it is a cheap piece of Chinese junk. As for how to fix the leak, it is either a bad part , the whole assembly was manufactured improperly, or it was assembled improperly. I would use auto glass sealer on it, I know it would never leak again and I have a case of it, but not the special gun that pumps it. The thing that bothers me most of all is Lowes knowingly and willing misrepresented a product in order to sell it. This product could of done a great deal of damage, or injured someone. I understand the law, my lawyer would be filling papers asap.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

markley said:


> The dishwasher is already pulled out. So why do you not think that seal would leak?


I guess anything is possible. Since you have it out why not flip it on its backside, take the pump off and examine the gasket. If that is where the leak is put some vaseline on it, unless the gasket is damaged that should be all you need to do to stop the leak.


----------



## markley (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I called Lowes and they informed me that the dishwasher is still covered under warranty and will send someone to fix it at no cost (or will replace if they can't). So while I may be able to do the fix quicker and for minimal cost, I think I'll just have to be without it until they service it.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that would be the second best thing to do. Makes you wonder why they didn't do that for the first person that had the dishwasher


----------



## markley (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah..not real sure why the first person didn't get it fixed?? I guess they did not want to take a chance. They likely just got a new one without having to wait for a service call.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Lowes didn't lie; they sold a leaking dishwasher, there's no law against that...it's buyer beware in these circumstances and some people think they know it all to fix it. Then they come here for some more "savings"..sheesh... unreal.

Now "stupid buyer": you saved 2/3 off of the original price, good on ya - but now you're going to have to fix it via a repairman. Whop-dee-do.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

ccarlisle said:


> Lowes didn't lie; they sold a leaking dishwasher, there's no law against that...it's buyer beware in these circumstances and some people think they know it all to fix it. Then they come here for some more "savings"..sheesh... unreal.
> 
> Now "stupid buyer": you saved 2/3 off of the original price, good on ya - but now you're going to have to fix it via a repairman. Whop-dee-do.


He got a dishwasher 2/3 price, having a repairman to fix it under warranty. I think he got the better end of the deal.


----------



## markley (Aug 4, 2009)

Man..calm down carlisle..did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed...Thanks for adding your two cents in such a helpful way.

As Proto said, I got an $800 dishwasher for $300, getting a new pump assembly (for free and installed) and still have a year left on the warranty. Sorry that I asked for some advice on a diy chatroom. 

And "Lowes didn't lie"..really, saying that they "tested" it for two months without finding a leak (which was pretty easy to find once you add water to the equation)...yeah right. I'm sure all they did was mark it down and stick it back on the floor. oh and its "whoop"-dee-"doo"!!


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Lowes didn't really lie to him. The punk who sold it to him did...or the punk at the warehouse lied.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

ccarlisle said:


> Lowes didn't lie; they sold a leaking dishwasher, there's no law against that...it's buyer beware in these circumstances and some people think they know it all to fix it. Then they come here for some more "savings"..sheesh... unreal.
> 
> Now "stupid buyer": you saved 2/3 off of the original price, good on ya - but now you're going to have to fix it via a repairman. Whop-dee-do.


sorry but it is not buyer beware in this situation. Lowes sold them a dishwasher that they said was working fine. They said they tested it for 2 months, that right there is a huge outright fat lie and yes there are laws against that.
Now "stupid Lowes" must send a repair person out to fix it.


----------

